

Legimate inroad to Quantum Computing at room temperature - snissn
http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/329/5998/1500

======
snissn
Alternative reference:
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/8c0a68b0-c1bc-11df-9d90-00144feab4...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/8c0a68b0-c1bc-11df-9d90-00144feab49a.html)

